# I got a girlfriend!!!I got a group of friends! hurray!! take that SA!!



## _AJ_

So i not only have i moved in with my friends, but i got a girlfriend now! we've been together for a month now. shes awesome! we both suffered with the same sa problems and we both have the same sense of humor and we both care alot about each other. Ive never been so happy 
Ive achieved all my goals i saught out to achieve when i first decided to fight sa!!!
Ive kicked sa's ***!!!!

I DID IT!!!!


----------



## huh

Congrats, sounds like you doing really well.


----------



## mind_games

Congrats AJ! :clap


----------



## SociallyBroken

Awesome !!!!!


----------



## jasiony

That is wondertastic news, congrats!


----------



## amoeba

Is that who I think it is?


----------



## Zuzu

oh~ shes so pretty. =o


----------



## MindOverMood

amoeba said:


> Is that who I think it is?


Yes, well I think it is

Glad to hear the good news AJ.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Darkangel!  

You guys look great  Congratulations :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## im Lost

congrats your so lucky im so jealous


----------



## floatingballoon

Congrats! You guys met here?


----------



## nothing to fear

Whoa I totally recognized darkangel right away.

Way to go, you two!


----------



## travis bickle

Wow I wish I could say the same. Well done though means it's possible!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Damn it. Im jealous. anyways congrats. :duck


----------



## AussiePea

Well done mate!! I guess that tinychat chemistry was just too strong


----------



## Perfectionist

Yay AJ! Way to go! :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Congratulations to both of you!

Booyaa!!


----------



## sean88

Congrats man!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Oh wowza, I'm really happy for both of you, I recognize her too. Way to go AJ, I love the stare in the pic btw haha


----------



## foe

Congrats! You two make a good-looking couple.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

On ya matey


----------



## darkangel

Who is that sexy couple up there? :whip 

:banana:mushy


----------



## Slaveofreality

Congrats man. I'm very happy for you and it makes me feel good knowing there is hope for us people with SA to find a nice girlfriend and friends and have a happy life


----------



## Catch 22

Congrats!


----------



## Syncsolo

I wish you both well, have a great Christmas. :boogie
I hope by some miracle that I find someone special some day and some new friends to.:|


----------



## Chrisisacoolguy

Congrats to my Kel, and my new bud AJ, you two are great together.


----------



## leonardess

congratulations! you've done so incredibly well, what an inspirational story!!


----------



## JMX

Congrats, man.
She's good looking.


----------



## Narcissus

Boom! Excitement!


----------



## scriabin221

That's awesome! Girlfriends are the best. Congrats!


----------



## Paragon

Thought i recognized the girl heh. Congrats man 

Also, how the hell did you manage to do that?


----------



## Kennnie

lucky, i am so jealous


----------



## Himi Jendrix

Thats badass man. Great job. 

Well done on beating SA. Very inspirational to all of us.


----------



## honeybear1990

YAYYYY good for you!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Congrats!


----------



## Paper Samurai

This is such a nice story to hear  We definitely need more stuff like this to balance out the gloom every once and while.

P.S You and Flapjack () do make a good pairing if you don't mind me saying. Keep up the good work sticking it up to SA dude (and hopefully well into next year too!!)


----------



## blanksBACK

Jaiyyson said:


> On ya matey


Theres something about your profile pic and the 'Merry Viking" thing that make me think you like Scandinavian Metal....


----------



## Bbpuff

Congratz!! :clap You guys are a cute looking couple :boogie


----------



## alex911

Aww I`m so jelous right now....


----------



## forever_dreamer

AJ's got a girlfriend! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## _AJ_

Thanks everyone!! best christmas and new years evvvaaaaaa!!!


darkangel said:


> Who is that sexy couple up there? :whip
> 
> :banana:mushy


 yes, and who are you!!!


----------



## ryobi

congradulations!!!


----------



## peach123

_AJ_ said:


> So i not only have i moved in with my friends, but i got a girlfriend now! we've been together for a month now. shes awesome! we both suffered with the same sa problems and we both have the same sense of humor and we both care alot about each other. Ive never been so happy
> Ive achieved all my goals i saught out to achieve when i first decided to fight sa!!!
> Ive kicked sa's ***!!!!
> 
> I DID IT!!!!


Congratulations on your success over SA and finding happiness with your girlfriend!!!!! She is pretty, you two look good together!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You da man AJ!

high5


----------



## LoneFox

Congrats on your achievement. Being in a relationship is a treasurable thing, My boyfriend and I have been together for 1 whole year and it's steadily helping me fight this curse. Best wishes! ^_^


----------



## Neptunus

Very inspirational! Congrats, guys!


----------



## monkeymagic86

Congrats AJ !!!
Great news:clap:clap


----------



## BuzzAldrin

:yay:clap


----------



## HarrietTheSpy

yay, congratulations!!!!


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Aww...that's so great to hear AJ! Congratulations! Live it up and keep up the good work! :clap


----------



## alte

Congrats! Geez that's some good progress you have made since you joined.


----------



## lonelyjew

yay! Awesome job dude! I hope your progress only continues to improve your awesome!


----------



## The Rising Moon

That's awesome! I'm happy for you. It's happy to see someone battling with SA begin to overcome it with the help of another person. It can't get any better than that!


----------



## _AJ_

Paragon said:


> Also, how the hell did you manage to do that?


social anxiety meetups
and a lot of other things


----------



## georgiablues

congrats! you guys look so happy


----------



## darkangel

_AJ_ said:


> social anxiety meetups
> and a lot of other things


You're forgetting the part when you locked me in the basement and fed me spam for 2 months


----------



## aenimeus

darkangel said:


> You're forgetting the part when you locked me in the basement and fed me spam for 2 months


I know this is like the first time anyone has seen me post, and I feel like I'm interrupting your peoples' (grammar fail?) conversation, but ewwww spam


----------



## monsterr

Congrats


----------



## rumjungle

Congrats to AJ and Kelly.



darkangel said:


> You're forgetting the part when you locked me in the basement and fed me spam for 2 months


I'm sure it won't be long before rumjungle has a better/worse half... Now I just have to go put new locks on the basement door...


----------



## milkteef

jfdnjsfjbjbfjskbdd
Congrats!

You're an inspiration


----------



## Some Russian Guy

will you gloriously defend your queen if she is attacked by hordes of raping murderous orcs
or will you just stand there, watching helplessly?


----------



## Cerberus

Friggin awesome. Congrats! You guys look good together.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Waaaaaaahoo


----------



## Caswell

keep her close and limited so you dont loose her, take preparations


----------



## MarcJohnson

Good job man


----------



## cubanscorpio

Congrats to the couple!


----------



## Slug

You look like a sweet couple, congratulations! :boogie


----------



## EmptyRoom

Awww, congratulations you guys


----------



## Jearld8989

congrats brotha!!!! very good looking couple


----------



## TheMusicMan

She is buff ting. Well done mate, wish you the best


----------



## _AJ_

Some Russian Guy said:


> will you gloriously defend your queen if she is attacked by hordes of raping murderous orcs
> or will you just stand there, watching helplessly?


ill kick all their asses and pound chest


----------



## Adam Harris

WoW she is hot. congratz man stay positive.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

cool! she is pretty.


----------



## cafune

Awww that's great! Congrats!


----------



## candiedsky

Wow, congrats to you both! This gives me a bit of hope


----------



## crimsoncora

aaaahmazing for you!! congrats


----------



## _AJ_

well its been almost a year, and were still together and happier than ever! yay


----------



## leonardess

good to hear!


----------



## Jcgrey

Awesome and Congratulations!


----------



## Sam1911

SAS forum & chat - Getting people laid since 1999 :nw


----------



## alte

cool man, I was wondering how your relationship was progressing. good to know things are well.


----------



## Rixy

Awesome to see that you're still happy A.J.


----------



## Humir

Congrats man. Did think right now ever work for you?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm glad for you, AJ!


----------



## foe

Sam1911 said:


> SAS forum & chat - Getting people laid since 1999 :nw


Sam, you and I need to get laid. Well, not with each other.....

but if no women on Earth wants us then we might have to settle for one another. :b


----------



## darkangel

foe said:


> Sam, you and I need to get laid. Well, not with each other.....
> 
> but if no women on Earth wants us then we might have to settle for one another. :b


:um:um:um


----------



## _AJ_

darkangel said:


> :um:um:um


hey darkangel, looking pretty hot over there, how u doin


----------



## minddrips

ugh..I'm jealous:roll


----------



## darkangel

_AJ_ said:


> hey darkangel, looking pretty hot over there, how u doin


 Aj, you shouldn't be hitting on me. Aj will find out!!

....Say some more. :idea


----------



## _AJ_

Humir said:


> Congrats man. Did think right now ever work for you?


it helped a little bit in my early days, i bought all of it

but i wouldnt call it the key or anything

but every bit of help is a step toward the goal


----------



## _AJ_

darkangel said:


> Aj, you shouldn't be hitting on me. Aj will find out!!
> 
> ....Say some more. :idea


you dont tell him, and i wont tell my gf


----------



## darkangel

_AJ_ said:


> you dont tell him, and i wont tell my gf




Deal.


:boogie


----------



## GivenToFly

Congrats man!!!

Here's a love song for the two of yooou.


----------



## KnownParallel

OP is my role model


----------



## ajayis4u

I just want a nice blond girl with blue eyes period.SENSE OF HUMOR WILL RESUME ONCE RELATIONSHIP CONFIRMED.If not interested, please don't complain in future and ask why am I not happy?


----------



## millenniumman75

ajayis4u said:


> I just want a nice blond girl with blue eyes period.SENSE OF HUMOR WILL RESUME ONCE RELATIONSHIP CONFIRMED.If not interested, please don't complain in future and ask why am I not happy?


What if your girlfriend has brown hair or black hair or red hair?!

You might want to be a bit more open.


----------



## misspeachy

Aw, my gosh.. you sure do look happy! Congrats.


----------



## millenniumman75

How old is this thread?

Yes, last I heard they are still together. I know a mutual friend.


----------



## Kalliber

Gratz..hope it's all good in 2013


----------



## Raphael200

Nice AJ!

I envy u!


----------

